
New Relic now supports Node.js - ColinWright
http://blog.newrelic.com/2013/10/24/node-joins-new-relic-family/
======
ivix
I really wanted to like new relic, but sadly their aggressive and pestering
sales/account managers put me off. This was after we signed up!

~~~
rurounijones
I must admit I have been annoyed by it in the past but it seems to have
dropped off a little recently, I wonder if things are changing.

------
icn2
Misleading title.It is more about "New Relic now supports Node.js"

~~~
ColinWright
Don't blame me. The official policy is that titles on HN must be the title as
given on the referenced page. I would have made it something more descriptive,
but that's a waste of time.

PG's comprehensive explanation is here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6572466](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6572466)

 _Added in edit: Hah! I see now that the title has been changed so that it isn
't the title on the page, even though it wasn't "egregious linkbait, or
false." Color me confused. I'm not complaining, the new title is probably
better, but changing it seems completely at odds with PG's statement._

------
mnutt
Interesting to read the (linked) article on how they actually built the
support: [http://blog.newrelic.com/2013/10/22/new-relic-node-js-
apps/](http://blog.newrelic.com/2013/10/22/new-relic-node-js-apps/)

Since node's native support won't land until 0.12, does anyone know what the
downsides of the polyfill are? Is there a much larger performance hit?

~~~
jarofghosts
I was fortunate enough to attend a talk given by the person primarily
responsible for writing it and he (as well as some people already using it)
said they see no discernable performance difference.

------
erikcw
Does anyone know if New Relic can be used in a more limited capacity with
unsupported languages?

I've been building an OpenResty/Lapis app (Lua) and would love to be able to
get some visibility into my Heroku dynos.

~~~
packetbeats
We're working on a somehow similar product that works by understanding the
network traffic received and sent by your application. This means it can be
language independent. [http://packetbeat.com/](http://packetbeat.com/)

~~~
RussianCow
That's really cool! Great name, too. Probably a little less comprehensive than
New Relic's offering, but I like that you don't have to do any kind of
integration.

On a side note, the font you guys use for parts of your site is way too thin.
It's really hard to read. See the items in the bottom/middle:
[http://cl.ly/image/2H0r1d1b210p](http://cl.ly/image/2H0r1d1b210p)

~~~
packetbeats
Thanks! We're working on adding more information to the website and also on
improving the design, based on the feedback we got so far.

------
tshadwell
Is the best reason to use Node.js really just that it supports asynchrony? I'm
sure Go also has that and Erlang has existed for a long time. There are many
other options, so why Node?

~~~
rads
Some advantages:

\- Yes, built-in async support is very important

\- Everyone has to write JS at some point anyways -- it helps to take
advantage of what everyone already knows

\- You can easily share code between the client and the server

\- There are tons of modules available on NPM already

\- The compile-to-JS languages are getting more practical every day, and you
can integrate them with existing JS code

If you consider time spent learning a platform compared to what you get out of
it, Node.js is probably the best bang for your buck _today_.

------
incision
Don't run node.js, but my experience with New Relic has been excellent - great
product from folks who have been knowledgeable, responsive and friendly
without exception.

------
jbrooksuk
This genuinely couldn't have came at a better time.

We've just released our internal application powered by Node.js — our first.
Since releasing we've been experiencing random 504 errors with no way of
tracking them down, since they run in a Dokku container. Attaching to the logs
displays nothing either.

This will really help! Thanks guys!

------
shravan
Does this mean we're any closer to New Relic support for Tornado's async api?
Thus far, New Relic has only supported WSGI apps. [1]

[1]: [https://docs.newrelic.com/docs/python/python-agent-and-
torna...](https://docs.newrelic.com/docs/python/python-agent-and-tornado)

------
rubyn00bie
Props to the New Relic node team... I remember when they started work on this,
I was skeptical it could even be done (async tracing is a pain in the ass)...

Congrats, and great work, for getting the (near) impossible accomplished.

------
hallas
We've used the beta for months, very happy with it! :-)

------
timruffles
Excellent news! Loved using New Relic for Ruby, can't wait to start using it
for Node.

------
joeblau
Congrats on getting this running. I know there were a lot of tough issues
surrounding this and I'm glad it's finally up. I've been using this on
[http://gitignore.io](http://gitignore.io) since Feb and it's been great.

------
vaughan
I have been waiting for this for a long time. :)

